# Grand River Wildlife Area



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Anybody know anything about dove hunting GRW Area? A couple buddies and i are thinking about heading there from college Monday to try some dove hunting. The only problem is, we are completely new to this. We know the shot to use and that sort of thing but are logistically clueless. PM's would be appreciated if you have some time. Thanks guys!


----------

